# Neuseeland 2003-4



## Dorschi (3. Februar 2004)

*Neuseeland Dezember 2003- Januar2004 der Bericht*

Neuseelandbericht 2003-4


Also nachdem ich mich nun ähnlich Micky erst mal mit einer ordentlichen Erkältung hingelegt habe, versuche ich doch mal, mich an den Urlaubsbericht zu wagen.
Die Angler unter Euch werden vielleicht ein bisschen enttäuscht sein, aber ich bin nun mal vorwiegend zum Tauchen darunter gefahren.
Bildchen gibt es natürlich auch ein paar im Anhang!
Nach 36 Stunden unterwegs 21 Stunden Flug und Zwischenaufenthalt in Korea bin ich am 28. 12. endlich in meinem heißgeliebten Neuseeland angekommen. Am Flughafen schnell ein Auto gemietet. (Bitte dort mieten, sonst zahlt Ihr drauf. Selbst der nette ADAC berechnet ca 100% Mehrpreis bei Buchung über ihn).  Also ins Auto gesprungen und auf die Strecke nach fahr north (Nordspitze der Nordinsel) gemacht, wo mein Kumpel Andre´ lebt und eine Tauchschule betreibt Er ist schweizer Abstammung und so konnte ich mein Weihnachtsgeschenk, einen advanced open water -Kurs in Deutsch genießen.
Aber ich will in der Reihenfolge bleiben. Nach 3 Stunden Fahrt von Auckland bin ich dann in Whatuwhiwhi angekommen. Es lag schon eine leckere Languste und andere nette Sachen auf dem Grill und ein kühles neuseeländisches Blondes war schon offen. Erst mal eine herzliche Wiedersehensfeier nach einem Jahr mailkontakt. Am nächsten Morgen ging es dann auf den ersten Tauchgang. Bastard rock  35Meter an einer bis 6m unter die Oberfläche reichenden  Felsnadel hinab. Schlechte Sicht, wenig Fische zu sehen aber erst mal wieder der Einstieg nach 12 Monaten Tauchabstinenz. Andre´ hat gleich mal noch einen gefundenen alten Anker recycled.
Weiter ging es bei traumhaftem Wetter  und ca. 27 °C in den nächsten Tagen mit meinem Tauchkurs ein Bischen Hilfe im Shop meinerseits und einem Chartertripp auf Red Snapper. Dieser war aber nicht so erfolgreich. Lediglich 1 Snapper verirrte sich an meinen Haken. Die Fänge der anderen hielten sich auch in Grenzen. Rockcods und Muränen naschten noch an der Naturködermontage mit Endblei um die 200g und 2 Seitenarmen. Gefischt wurde mit Sardine oder Kalmarstückchen. Wir konnten noch einen ca. 2 Meter langen Kupferhai beim Jagen in einem Sardinenschwarm an der Oberfläche beobachten.
Nachdem ich am Tag in einem Fluß 2 dicke  ca. 1 m lange Freshwatereels (Neuseeländische Aale) gesehen hatte, habe ich natürlich auch mal einen Ansitz gestartet. Kein Aalbiß bis nach Mitternacht, nur viele gesehen. Das machte mich dann doch stutzig und nachdem einige kleine Meeresfische gebissen hatten, bin ich dann mal auf die Idee gekommen, das Wasser in dem Creek zu probieren. Alles klar! Salzwasser, von der Flut bis hier hoch gedrückt! Und die Aale bissen wahrscheinlich nicht, weil Absteiger. Zusätzlich habe ich dann noch gesehen, das der Creek voller kleiner Garneelen war. Die Aale hätten also sicher alles andere gefressen, bloß nicht meine Hühnchenstücken. Also wieder eine Erfahrung reicher. Aber Idyllisch ! Ein 5 m breiter Creek umstanden von Baumfarnen im Vollmondschein…
Bei einem unserer nächsten Tauchausflüge konnten wir vom Boot aus mehrere Mondfische beobachten. Als ich aber versuchte, mich mit Schnorchel und Maske zu nähern, haben sie sich schnell verdrückt. Schade! Beeindruckende Tiere!

Langsam bekamen wir etwas östlicheren Wind, der frisches und klares Wasser in unsere Bucht drückte und so wurden die Tauchgänge auch immer interessanter. Riesige Fischschwärme kannten wir ja schon, aber mal ein Seepferdchen gesehen , Tintenfische geärgertoder Anglern von unten zugeschaut . 
Riesige Stachelrochen fast immer auf sandigen Spots.
Langusten und Scallops (Jakobsmuscheln) wurden nebenbei immer mal für das Barbeque am Abend besorgt. Ansonsten  lazy days!!!!.
Genau das, was ich nach der vorweihnachtlichen Hektik gebraucht habe.
Das absolute Tauchhighlight war dann noch ein Tagesausflug zu den Poor Knights Islands.
Dort ist der Fischreichtum und Artenvielfalt noch mal durch eine Tiefseeströmung und eine nördliche Tropenströmung verstärkt und das bei traumhaft klarem Wasser.
Die Strömung ist natürlich nicht zu unterschätzen und man saugt seinen Tank schon mal in einer halben Stunde leer. Dort wirst Du aber durch in der Strömung segelnde Rochen, Rochenparkplätze mit ca 12 geparkten R., Riesen- Langusten (weil Naturschutzgebiet) und große Fischschwärme von Mönchsfischen, Maomaos usw. entschädigt.
Und Ihr wisst gar nicht, was für ein erhebendes Gefühl es ist, in einem Schwarm Kingfish und Tarahiki zu schwimmen! Spitze!!!!!!!
Ich sage nur „the blue planet“, 1. DVD!
Abends dann mal wieder ein nettes Barbecue mit Andre´, der mal wieder seinem Spitznahmen Mr. Burning Barbecue alle Ehre machen musste und die Hühnchenschenkel in Flammen aufgehen ließ.
Am nächsten Abend dann Snapperfischen mit Lorie und seiner Frau Jeanny.
Schnell mit dem Quad die 12 Fuß- Nussschale getrailert und ab auf die Bucht, wo sich schon viele andere um leckere Snappies bemühten.
Eine Burley Bomb (Gehackte Fleisch und Fischabfälle gefroren) am Seil herabgelassen und los geht`s. Beste Zeit ist gegen 22.00 Uhr, dann ziehen die S. ins flachere Wasser und lassen sich Muscheln schmecken. (Pippis und Tuatuas Sind übrigens auch sehr lecker).
Aber in diesem Jahr war irgendwie der Wurm drin. Hatten zu viele Weihnachtstouristen die Snapper verschreckt? War das Wasser durch den dauernden Westwind zu brackig?
Jedenfalls 1 Deutscher gegen 2 Kiwis 1: 0. Ein lecker ca 50 cm Snapper gegen nichts Gegen 23.30 dann die Rückfahrt durch Schwärme von Maomaos und Yellowtailsdie an der Oberfläche auf Plankton und Kleinfisch auswaren.
Das bringt mich auf die Idee, mir mal ein Heringsvorfach zu besorgen. Also am nächsten Tag nichts wie zur Tankstelle! Und ein Vorfach gekauft. 
Das ist Neuseeland, Tacke und Bait an der Tankstelle!
Ich hatte außer Rute und Rolle nichts aus Deutschland mitgenommen.
Schnell von Andre´ ein Kajak geborgt, eine Packung Squid aus dem Eisfach, die 30er Sonnencreme und raus zum „Birdshit- Rock“ (Blumige Namen für diesen schönen Felsen ca. 2 km vor der Küste)
2- 3 Kalmare klein gehackt und erst mal angefüttert.
Heringsvorfach angeknüppert und 50g- Blei.(Sammelt Andre´ immer fein ein bei seinen Tauchgängen Ihr glaubt gar nicht, was Angler so liegen lassen unter Wasser)
Sah zwar etwas albern aus an meiner 24er Powerline Meer aber was soll´s.
Eine halbe Stunde lang nichts. Ok umdenken und Kalmartentakeln an die kleinen Haken und ab geht es wieder in 10 m Tiefe.
Plötzlich geht es los.
Yellowtail , Maomao, Yellowtail Schlag auf Schlag in guter Größe zum Räuchern. Bremse natürlich schön weich gestellt, damit die Haken aus den weichen Mäulern nicht ausschlitzen.
Plötzlich kreischt die Bremse los!
Ich kurbele gegen die weiche Bremse und stelle langsam nach und denke so bei mir „Junge sachte! Heringsvorfach!“ 
Der Fisch nimmt schnell viel Schnur und ich muß nun den Bremsdruck weiter erhöhen, da die Schnur straff auf die Felsen zuläuft.
Und so passiert´s .
Zipp Druck auf die Leine weg , Fisch weg und Haken weg.
Wie sich herausstellte, hat der Hakenknoten nicht gehalten Schaaade!
Gegen abend beißt noch ein Snappie, der aber trotz 40 cm etwas kampffaul war und bequem am Heringsvorfach gelandet werden konnte.
Noch eine Begegnung beim Ausnehmen der Fische wie aus „Alien“.
Aus dem Maul des einen Maomao kriecht plötzlich ein parasitisch lebender Krebs, ca. 5 cm lang, ohne Scheren und bleich 
Na Mahlzeit!
Der Fisch war aber nicht abgemagert oder krank. 30 cm Fisch mit 5 cm Krebs im Maul.
Da staunt der Europäer!
Geräuchert haben wir uns dann abends die Fischlein zum Bier munden lassen.
MMMMMMMMMMM     lecker!!

Tja nach 14 Tagen war dann die Zeit, die ich in fahr north verbringen wollte, mal wieder viel zu schnell vorbei.
Und Gäste und Fisch stinken bekanntlich nach ein paar Tagen.
Ich wollte natürlich die Freundschaft zu Andre´nicht überstrapazieren und bin noch eine Woche auf die malerische Halbinsel Coromandel östlich von Auckland gefahren.
Dort habe ich es mir in einem mir vom letzten Jahr noch bekannten Backpacker bequem gemacht, ein bischen am Strand mit dem Buggy- Board gesurft, (Da ich richtiges Surfen nicht beherrsche) undnochmal eine Snapperausfahrt gebucht.
Diese hatte eher einen Familienausflugcharakter.
War aber lustig
20 m – Boot , netter Kapitän, wenig Fisch!
Ich habe übrigens in 3 Wochen mal wieder keinen unfreundlichen Neuseeländer getroffen.
Versucht das mal eine halbe Stunde in Deutschland durchzuhalten!
Aber zurück zur Angelei.
Es war das absolute Funfishing.
Der einzige verwertbare Fisch war ein John Dory von ca. 2 Kg.
Leider nicht von mir gefangen.
Soll super lecker sein!
Ich fing kleine Barsche, Schweinsfische, Große Muränen (Die dort übrigens keiner anrührt @ Chippog und die Vorfächer zu handlichen Knäueln machen), Oktopusse, Minimaomaos auf 5/0 er Haken  Minisnapper und zu guter letzt noch einen Sturmvogel. Also ein buntes Spektrum
Nette Unterhaltungen über große Fische mit dem Kapitän und Mitanglern natürlich inklusive.
Auf der Rückfahrt entschädigte uns noch eine Große Herde pazifischer Delfine, die mit einem Affenzahn um unser Boot kurvten.
Leider nicht das ideale Fotowetter.
So und am 16.01. ging es dann ab Auckland wieder nach Hause mit vielen Erlebnissen im Kopf und einem „komm bald wieder“ im Ohr
Und ich werde wiederkommen.
Tauchen, Angeln und vielleicht mal Big Game?
Neuseeland macht süchtig!

P.S. Falls jemand in Neuseeland in familiärer Atmosphäre unvergessliche Taucherlebnisse haben möchte:      http://www.atozdiving.co.nz/


So und wenn mir noch jemand ein Programm empfiehlt, mit dem ich meine Bilder von 1 mb einfach auf Anglerboardgröße bekomme, ohne dass alles wie Lego aussieht, gibt’s Pics!

Sorry Thomas9904 bin glaube ich noch nicht schriftstellerisch reif für´s Mag.

Euer Dorschi


----------



## ThomasL (3. Februar 2004)

hallo Dorschi

toller Bericht, hat Spass gemacht zu lesen. Ich will Bilder sehen!!


----------



## Jirko (3. Februar 2004)

hallo dorschi #h

mal abseits all unserer gedanken um norge ein wahrlich prächtiger bericht von deinem trip zur anderen seite der welt... einfach schmackus dorschi #6 #6

ich weiß ja nicht, ob du im blinker (ich glaube es war vor gut 2a) den bericht über die monsterschleicher aus neuseeland gelesen hast!? ich glaube nicht, ansonsten hättest du wahrscheinlich nen zelt aufgeschlagen um diese schläuche mit einem maxgewicht von 14kg an die strippe zu bekommen... arnis bizeps sind ein sch......ck dagegen :m

ein wirklich toller bericht dorschi... ne nette bereicherung unseres momentanen berichtsnotstandes :m... einfach toll #h


----------



## Dorschi (3. Februar 2004)

Auenland!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dorschi (3. Februar 2004)

Lecker Abendbrot!


----------



## Dorschi (3. Februar 2004)

Stingray kurz vor´m Releasen


----------



## wodibo (3. Februar 2004)

Heeeuuuulll :c :c :c 

Wo die Leuts sich überall so rumtreiben!!!! 
Ist ne Wohltat sowas zu lesen und ein bissel (in Gedanken) aus Deutschland zu fliehen - DANKE #6 #6 #6


----------



## Dorschi (3. Februar 2004)

Na dann will ich Euch mal weiter foltern:

Kleiner Hai und Stargazer vom Nachbarn im Netz gefangen und leider schon tot. Also nix mehr mit relesae.
Schade


----------



## Dorschi (3. Februar 2004)

Lecker Snappies und Trevally


----------



## Micky Finn (3. Februar 2004)

Hallo Dorschi,

danke für die PM. Hab deinen Bericht gerade verschlungen und aufgrund deiner teils humorigen Schilderungen konnt ich ein Schnunzeln nicht unterdrücken.

Nächstes Jahr gibts ja dann den Fortsetzungsbericht und mit den Neuerwerbungen biste ja dann auch top motiviert den Schuppenträgern intensiver aufs Fell zu rücken.

Danke für die Gutenachtgeschichte..... aber ob ich deshalb später besser einschlafen kann glaub ich wieder nicht.....da packt einen schon wieder das Fernweh...... :m 

Andreas


----------



## Dorschi (4. Februar 2004)

Hier mal ein Ureinwohner und keine eingeschleppte Art, wie leider so oft in NZ


----------



## Dorschi (4. Februar 2004)

Seeschwalben


----------



## Dorschi (4. Februar 2004)

Möwen am Strand 
Frech wie hier auch!


----------



## Dorsch1 (4. Februar 2004)

Feiner Bericht mit feinen Pics Dorschi#6
Habe mit Deinen Bericht gerade durchgelesen und möchte am liebsten sofort los und dieses interessante Land auf der anderen Seite kennen lernen.


----------



## Dorschi (4. Februar 2004)

Die Fotofolter geht weiter
Tölpel im Landeanflug


----------



## Dorschi (4. Februar 2004)

Andre´s Haus- und Lieblingsstrand

Scheiß Massentourismus
2 Leute auf 4 km Strand
das ist ja Rushhour!:q :q :q


----------



## Dorschi (4. Februar 2004)

Mister burning barbeque himself


----------



## Grasjunge (4. Februar 2004)

Super #r 

aber hör jetzt nicht auf#6


#hGrüße vom Grasjungen#h


----------



## Dorschi (4. Februar 2004)

Orca grüßt von ferne


----------



## Dorschi (4. Februar 2004)

na nur Geduld Grasjunge.
es kommen ja noch ein paar und die Unterwasserpics sowieso!
Ich hab ca 900 Fotos gemacht. Da kann ich Euch bis nächstes Jahr zubildern:q :q :q 
Beste Grüße


----------



## Grasjunge (4. Februar 2004)

Dann is ja gut ich hab schon gedacht das war alles!:q         
da träumt mann doch gleich wieder vom Angeln#u
Mach weiter so#r



#hGrüße vom Grasjungen#h


----------



## Dorschi (4. Februar 2004)

Sollte vielleicht in Forum Reisebericht verschoben werden?


----------



## Dorschi (5. Februar 2004)

Ja absolut geiles Erlebnis!
Schnorcheln im Kingfish - Schwarm.
Und die denken warscheinlich, Du bist ein Artgenosse oder Hai auf Beutejagd und schwimmen hinterher!


----------



## Grasjunge (5. Februar 2004)

Geiles Foto:k
Ich hoffe das noch mehr solch guter Fotos kommen!!:m



#hGrüße vom Grasjungen#h


----------



## Micky Finn (5. Februar 2004)

Geiles Bild mit den Kingfischen,

sieht ja fast so aus wie in den Trailers von Deep Blue. Bei mir hier in der Provinz gehts wohl länger bis der Film ins Kino kommt. ;+ 

Also weiter mit der Dia-Show..... noch mehr Bilder bitte.


----------



## Dorschi (5. Februar 2004)

@micky
Gehe heute in den Film!
Mal sehen!
Berichte Dir morgen


----------



## Dorschi (5. Februar 2004)

kleiner Mönchsfisch


----------



## Dorschi (5. Februar 2004)

Schöne Languste, noch nie in dieser Größe gesehen!
Weitwinkel der Miniknipse bringt das leider nicht ganz rüber.
Man beachte die Wohnungsteilung mit Muräne!


----------



## Dorschi (5. Februar 2004)

Rochen im Anflug!
Diese Riesendinger hatten überhaupt keine Scheu.
Sind ein paar mal ganz knapp an mir vorbeigeschwommen.
Es kamen longtaied und shorttailed Stingray vor.
Manchmal schwebend in der Strömung und manchmal auf richtigen Rochenparkplätzen zu zehn - zwölf Stück im Sand

PS kommt noch ein schöneres Bild


----------



## Dorsch1 (5. Februar 2004)

Sind ja echt geniale Pics.#6
Da kommt man aus dem schwärmen nicht mehr raus.


----------



## Dorschi (5. Februar 2004)

Keine Sorge Dorsch1 da kommen noch ein paar.
Versuche, jeden Tag so 2- 3 Pics reinzuladen

Beste Grüße


----------



## wodibo (5. Februar 2004)

> Schnorcheln im Kingfish - Schwarm



*Schwärm* :l :k 

Und ich war beim Tauchen auf einen einzelnen Bara stolz


----------



## Dorschi (6. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Micky Finn _
> *Geiles Bild mit den Kingfischen,
> 
> sieht ja fast so aus wie in den Trailers von Deep Blue. Bei mir hier in der Provinz gehts wohl länger bis der Film ins Kino kommt. ;+
> ...




Also Micky, wie versprochen Filmbericht!
Ist einechter Klassestreifen für angel und Fischliebhaber.
Da kannst Du mal Deine geliebten Yellowfinns in voller Action erleben.
Wenn Du "the blue planet" kennst, kennst Du zwar auch die Hälfte des Filmes (Gleicher Regisseur und hat eine Menge  Szenen aus b.P
aber auch eine Menge anderer geiler Szenen, die ich noch nicht kannte.
Z. B. Striped Marlin bei der Jagt
Echt GOIEL
Und das auf Kinoleinwand!


Und das Beste war, mein Weib hat ihn sich mit angesehen.
Beste Grüße


----------



## Dorschi (6. Februar 2004)

Die Folter geht weiter!


----------



## Dorschi (6. Februar 2004)

Noch mal ein paar Kingis für Wodi!


----------



## Dorschi (6. Februar 2004)

pink Maomao!
Relativ selten zu sehen


----------



## Micky Finn (6. Februar 2004)

Hi Dorschi,

klingt ja vielversprechend.......... bin ja gespannt wann der Film hier in der Vorbergzone des Schwarzwaldes aufschlägt.

Hat vielleicht jemand den Film per Zufall irgendwo im Netz "gefunden"? - ähm... mal nur so gefragt.


----------



## Dorschi (6. Februar 2004)

Schnuckeliges kleines Muränchen


----------



## buggs (6. Februar 2004)

Dorschi mehr !!!:k :k :g :g


----------



## Heidelbär (7. Februar 2004)

Hi Dorschi!!!
Wow, die Bilder und der Bericht sind ja echt ne Wucht.................da schwelgt man wieder richtig in Erinnerungen. Als ich vorletztes Jahr für 5 Wochen in NZ war, bin ich eigentlich nur an der "Oberfläche" geblieben, was offensichtlich ein Fehler war!! Ok, dafür wars für mich auch eher eine Erlebnisreise einmal quer durchs Auenland *g*!! Aber in dem Punkt "NZ macht süchtig", hast du vollkommen recht, Dorschi!!!! Ich bin schon auf die nächsten Bilder gespannt, von mir aus kannste alle 900 nach und nach reinstellen!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß Heidelbär


----------



## havkat (7. Februar 2004)

> Die Fotofolter geht weiter



Wahre Worte!

Aaaaber schöööööööön!! #6


----------



## HeinzJuergen (7. Februar 2004)

Na, das ist was feines!#6 #6 #6 
#r #r #r 
Gruß
Heinz Jürgen


----------



## wodibo (7. Februar 2004)

> Noch mal ein paar Kingis für Wodi!



Jo gibs mir :c :k


----------



## Dorschi (8. Februar 2004)

Morgen auf Arbeit kommen die nächsten pics!
Etwas Geduld noch Jungs!


----------



## Dorschi (9. Februar 2004)

Lieber Wodi!
So sah es unter dem Kingfish- Schwarm aus


----------



## Dorschi (9. Februar 2004)

Hallo ich ignoriere Dich!


----------



## Dorschi (9. Februar 2004)

Sandager's wrasse


----------



## Dorschi (9. Februar 2004)

Nochmal ein schöner Stachelrochen!


----------



## Dorsch1 (10. Februar 2004)

Man Dorschi...echt goile Pics.
Mach blos weiter...bei 900 kann ich täglich bis zur nächsten Reise von zehren.:m


----------



## ralle (10. Februar 2004)

Da will ich auch ma hin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Schöner Bericht und schöne Bilder .  
War bestimmt ein geiler Urlaub!!!


----------



## Dorschi (10. Februar 2004)

Na gut Mädels dann mach ich ma weider!

Großer Maomao- Schwarm im blue maomaoarch


----------



## Dorschi (10. Februar 2004)

Die Lichtpunkte, die Ihr leider immer seht, sind angeblitzte kleine Quallen!


----------



## Dorschi (10. Februar 2004)

Na wer findet den Skorpionsfisch?


----------



## Dorschi (10. Februar 2004)

Jetzt seht Ihr mal, warum das longtailed Stingray (Langschwanzstachelrochen) heißt.
Deutlich auch unter der Schwanzwurzel zu sehen die beiden Clasper (Begattungsorgane) Ist also ein Männe.
Die haben es gut. Die haben zwei!:m :m :m


----------



## Dorschi (10. Februar 2004)

mit restlos leergelutschtem Tank zurück an die Oberfläche.


----------



## Micky Finn (10. Februar 2004)

Dorschi, 

tolle Bilder. Mit was für einer Kamera hast du die denn eigentlich gemacht? Normale Kamera in einem Gehäuse? Und welche Empfindlichkeit nimmt man bei der Auswahl der Filme?


----------



## Dorschi (10. Februar 2004)

@micky
Also Ihr werdet mich auslachen!
Es war eine ganz normale Billigkamera in einem bis 30 m wasserdichten Gehäuse und leider nur 200er Film.
Ansonsten währen die Bilder sicher um einiges besser.
Ich versuche, ein Gehäuse für meine Digicam zu bekommen, aber die kosten schnell mal so viel, wie die Kamera.
Empfehlenswert sind auch Vorsatzfilter, da sich das Lichtspektrum schnell ändert und die Farben dann nicht mehr stimmen. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Dorschi (10. Februar 2004)

So dann mal noch ein paar Anglergutenachtbilder 

Beifang die erste

Netter kleiner Oktopuss durfte sich gerade wieder dünn machen


----------



## Dorschi (10. Februar 2004)

Vorsicht klein aber oho
Nicht nur die  Stacheln  der Rückenflosse sondern auch die Brustflossen und die Kiemendeckel sind gefährlich.
Da ist der Griff ins Maul noch das Beste


----------



## Heidelbär (10. Februar 2004)

*Träumt*


----------



## Dorschi (17. Februar 2004)

Nach etwas längerer Abstinenz hier noch ein paar pics.

Eine der größten Höhlen der Welt!
Wir dind mit dem ganzen Tauchboot reingefahren!


----------



## Dorschi (17. Februar 2004)

Nette Yacht ankert an den Poor Knight´s Islands.
Mal sehen, ob die Portokasse noch sowas zulässt!:q :q :q


----------



## Dorschi (17. Februar 2004)

Abschied von den Poor Knight´s:c :c :c


----------



## Dorschi (17. Februar 2004)

Als Ausklang zu einem netten Tag noch ein schönes Abendrot


----------



## Dorschi (20. Februar 2004)

Netter Abendfang


----------



## Dorschi (20. Februar 2004)

Als Abendbrot im Gemüsebett

:m :m :m


----------



## Dorschi (20. Februar 2004)

Mondfisch am Boot


----------



## BigEarn (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuseeland 2003-4*

Juhuu, noch ein "NEuseeländer"!!!! #v 

Ich bin im Januar nach 9 Monaten am anderen Ende der Welt wieder hier eingetroffen und ich kann nur sagen, dass es eine ganz schöne Umstellung war, wieder hier zu sein. 
Noch nie zuvor habe ich so viele völlig unberührte Gewässer gesehen bzw. befischt, völlig abgeschieden von allem, nur ich, ein paar merkwürdige Vögel :q, ab und zu eine Wildziege und die Brownies. 
Auch wenn ich mittlerweile ein wenig im Rheinfieber bin, wird wohl der kleine River an der Wescoast in dessen unmittelbarer Nähe ich ca. 2 Monate gelebt und gearbeitet habe für immer "mein" Fluss bleiben, auch wenn es sicherlich Flüsse mit größerer Fischpopulation in NZ gibt. Aber es war einfach "mein" Fluss, denn ich hatte ihn für mich, von der Meeresmündung, wo ich gewohnt habe bis tief in den Neuseeländischen Urwald hinein war ich der einzige, der dort geangelt hat. Laut eines Einheimischen war ich der erste, den er kannte, der dem Fluss eine Forelle entlockt hat :q Ein paar der berüchtigten Neuseeländischen Monsteraale, die ich auf meinen täglichen Trips am Fluss häufig beobachtet habe, seien zwar schon an den Haken gegangen aber von Forellen hätte er noch nichts gesehen. 
Auch ich hatte nach 10 Tagen meine Hoffnung schon fast aufgegeben, doch dann, bei strömendem Regen hats endlich gerappelt #v Meine erste wilde Brown-Trout, gute 60 cm lang und wunderschön gefärbt.
JEtzt war es mit mir natürlich endgültig vorbei und jeden Tag nach der Arbeit bis zum letzten Sonnenstrahl war ich am Fluss.
Und mit jedem Tag lernte cích den Fluss besser kennen, fand neue Wege durch den Busch zu neuen Pools und vielversprechenden Stellen. Manchmal waren die Kletterpartien nicht gerade einfach und manche Stellen nach starkem Regen nicht zu erreichen, aber irgendwann war die Auswahl recht groß.
Massenfänge habe ich an diesem Fluss nie erlebt, denn auch wenn ich viele Forellen gesichtet habe, sie zu fangen war das wahre Kunststück. Denn noch nie habe ich so scheue Fische erlebt...eine falsche Bewegung und die Stelle war für die nächsten Stunden "tot", auch wenn man genau wusste, dass der Fisch tief im Loch steht.
So war das Fischen bei Sonne und niedrigem Wasserstand sicherlich das spannendste, denn was ist aufregender als einen schönen Fisch zu sichten und zwischen Zuversicht, Hoffnung und Verzweiflung zu versuchen ihn zum Biss zu verführen? Nach und nach hatte ich einige Fische deren Standplätze ich kannte und wo es nach und nach zu einem "perönlichen" Duell wurde, das ich Tag für Tag wieder verlor. Bei einigen hat mir letztendlich ein guter Regentag geholfen, der den Fischen ein wenig die Scheu nahm #v 
Aber eine Sonnentag-Forelle war immer die Krönung. Denn auch wenn ich jeden Tag los war...Fisch gab es nur jeden 2.-3. Tag, aber wenn dann immer in schöner Größe. Meine Größte hatte 76 cm und die erste war, abgesehen von 2 Babys die Kleinste. 
Faszinierend war es auch immer wieder das unglaubliche Gespür der Aale zu beobachten. Anscheinend spürten sie schon den gestressten Fisch beim Drill über größere Distanz, denn oft tauchten sie kurz nach der Landung an den Stellen auf und die Dunklen langen Schatten ( einige hatten bestimmt 1,30) zogen vor meiner Nase durchs Wasser. Einmal habe ich meine Beute auf dem Rückweg am Wasser ausgenommen und es dauerte keine 2 Minuten, bis sämtliche Innereien im Magen eines dieser Aal-Monster verschwunden war.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall einmal wieder "meinen" Fluss besuchen, wenn ich wieder Geld und Zeit habe, denn eine Rechnung habe ich noch offen, mit dem einzigen Fisch den ich dort verlor. Nach ca. 20 Minuten in denen ich über Stock und Stein kletterte, unter Bäumen durchwatete und hoffte und betete verlor ich direkt vor meinen Füssen die grösste Brownie, die ich auf gute 90cm geschätzt habe und die mich seit dem Tag als Gefahrenquelle schon von weitem ausmachte und jaglichen Köder verschmäte. 
Es gab natürlcih noch viele andere Gewässer, die ich beangelte, sowohl das Süßwasser auf Forellen oder das Meer auf alles was sich dort herumtrieb. U.a. fing ich Snapper vom Boot und von den Felsen, Kawhai überall, Stachelrochen vom Strand, Conger, Blue Cod, Red Cod, Barracuda, Trevalley und viele verschiedene kleine Haiarten.
Einige Fotos hat "Kiwi Nr.1" ja schon veröffentlicht. Ich werde mal schauen, ob ich noch was dazusteuern kann.
Werde beim durchstöbern der Fotos sicherlich wieder Heimweh empfinden, aber IRGENDWANN komm ich ja wieder nach da unten und dann hol ich mir die Dicke #v 

Petri an euch alle und Fotos folgen

Big Earn


----------



## BigEarn (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuseeland 2003-4*

Na dann versuch ichs mal mit einem Foto von "meinem" River


----------



## BigEarn (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuseeland 2003-4*

East Coast, Kaikoura. Hier gabs Haie, Cod, Rochen, Conger...und Delphine, Robben und Wale, aber nur zum Beobachten  Am Strand war Shirt und Shorts angesagt, in den Bergen hinter uns Skifahren :q


----------



## Dorschi (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuseeland 2003-4*

Hallo!
es gibt also noch einen Neuseelandverrückten ausser mir.
Herzlich willkommen!
Du hast also wirklich die brown trouts überlistet? Mit Fliege?

Neuseeland macht süchtig!! #h  #h  #h


----------



## BigEarn (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuseeland 2003-4*

Neuseelandverrückt? Bin schon fast Neuseelandwahnsinnig  

Ja, Brownies hab ich einige erwischt, alles in allem mehr als Rainbows. Die meisten allerdings auf Wobbler, da ich nicht der erfahrene Fliegenfischer bin.
Wollte es immer mal lernen, aber so groß war mein Reisebudget dann leider nicht, dass ich mir die Ausrüstung, geschweige denn einen Kurs leisten konnte.
Irgendwann wirds aber bestimmt nochmal was :q 
Eine Rainbow konnte ich aber in Taupo auf Fliege überlisten. Allerdings hatte ich da auch Leihgerät und einen fachkundigen Menschen an meiner Seite. 
Fliegenfischen an "meinem" Fluss, das ist erstmal aufgeschoben, aber dann, dann ist die Dicke endlich reif #v 
Jetzt warten erstmal die Irischen Hechte, Forellen und Aale auf mich...wer weiss, vielleicht ist die Dicke ja auch umgezogen :q 
Petri und schöne Neuseeland-Träume

BigEarn


----------



## ralle (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuseeland 2003-4*

Da kommt man ja richtig ins schwärmen !!

Das ist bestimmt der Anglertraum schlechthin -- Neuseeland !!


----------



## powermike1977 (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuseeland 2003-4*

klasse bericht und schoene bilder! ist schon eine traumhaft landschaft!


----------



## Onkel Petrus (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuseeland 2003-4*

Wow
Zu mehr fehlen mir die Worte - hatte mich auch interessiert, aber zu spät beim Reisebüro nachgefragt, keine Flüge mehr - tja. Vielleicht nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr.
Brownies sind cool - aber ich will die Feuerwehrschläuche! Seit ich im Blinker Spezial Aal den Bericht über die Monster gelesen habe (ich sage nur "stinkendes Hammelkotelett) läßt mich der Gedanke nicht mehr los. Eines stelle ich beim Betrachten der Bilder fest:
Tauchen muß ein schönes Hobby sein!


----------



## Lachskiller (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuseeland 2003-4*

Klasse Bericht ich bin sprachlos,was für eine Natur

Das muß mann 1mal gemacht haben#v 

Gruß LK:c


----------



## Onkel Petrus (31. März 2005)

*AW: Neuseeland 2003-4*

Auch wenn der Bericht schon älter ist, hat er nichts von seiner Faszination verloren.


----------



## BigEarn (31. März 2005)

*AW: Neuseeland 2003-4*

Ich will zurüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüück :c


----------



## Dorschi (31. März 2005)

*AW: Neuseeland 2003-4*

@ Onkel Petrus    Schön, daß er Dir immer noch gefällt. Mein Kumpel Andre´ kommt übrigens zu meinem Geburtstag zu Besuch aus NZ. Ich freu mir schon ein zweites Loch in den A....


----------

